# Il circo



## Old Giusy (1 Febbraio 2009)

Ieri sono andata al circo con il mio ragazzo e i suoi due nipotini.

Il circo è magia: mi ha sempre affascinato l'idea dello spettacolo itinerante, di questi uomini e queste donne che vagano portando in giro i loro numeri. Guardando in alto mi piace osservare le stelle dipinte sul tendone, le luci, le travi che sorreggono il tutto.
E poi gli acrobati, i pagliacci, i musicisti, i trasformisti, l'atmosfera sognante e la musica... ed anche la pericolosità di alcuni movimenti, il volo, i salti....

L'unica cosa che mi rattrista sono gli animali: un elefante o una giraffa che si inchinano mi fanno un pò impressione!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata al circo con il mio ragazzo e i suoi due nipotini.
> 
> Il circo è magia: mi ha sempre affascinato l'idea dello spettacolo itinerante, di questi uomini e queste donne che vagano portando in giro i loro numeri. Guardando in alto mi piace osservare le stelle dipinte sul tendone, le luci, le travi che sorreggono il tutto.
> E poi gli acrobati, i pagliacci, i musicisti, i trasformisti, l'atmosfera sognante e la musica... ed anche la pericolosità di alcuni movimenti, il volo, i salti....
> ...


a me rattrista il fatto che un elefante o una giraffa, una tigre o che, vivano in una gabbia e non nella savana, foresta, o quale che sia il loro habitat  naturale, e non certo per scopi utili all'uomo.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Febbraio 2009)

piu' che altro a me del circo colpiscela dimensione "triste", malinconica,  nomade (ricordo ancora certi circhi scalcagnati di paese negli anni '70) anche se ammetto che è uno spettacolo fascinoso.

Da bambina mio padre mi portava all'Epifania: certi mal di testa....!!! (già allora soffrivo di emicrania, e il freddo acuto, le luci, gli odori...non aiutavano certo).


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *piu' che altro a me del circo colpiscela dimensione "triste", malinconica,* ....


Quoto


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> piu' che altro a me del circo colpiscela dimensione "triste", malinconica, nomade (ricordo ancora certi circhi scalcagnati di paese negli anni '70) anche se ammetto che è uno spettacolo fascinoso.
> 
> Da bambina mio padre mi portava all'Epifania: certi mal di testa....!!! (già allora soffrivo di emicrania, e il freddo acuto, le luci, gli odori...non aiutavano certo).


Si, è lo stesso motivo per cui colpisce anche me, quell'atmosfera malinconica legata alla vita stessa di quanti lavorano al circo.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2009)

*Sugli animali*

concordo anch'io, ma non ci vedo niente di malinconico nella vita da circo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2009)

Io trovo tristissimo il circo.
Ma trovo tristissima in generale la vita di chi si esibisce.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io trovo tristissimo il circo.
> Ma trovo tristissima in generale la vita di chi si esibisce.


quand'ero ragazzina il mio sogno era lavorare in un circo come trapezista.
Oggi anch'io lo trovo molto malinconico


----------



## Verena67 (1 Febbraio 2009)

Penso sia legata, questa malinconia che molti di noi provano, alla dimensione nomade. Oggi ti esibisci, e si accendono le luci, domani via, in un altra città. Tutto da rifare, e dopodomani sarà cancellato anche quello.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso sia legata, questa malinconia che molti di noi provano, alla dimensione nomade. Oggi ti esibisci, e si accendono le luci, domani via, in un altra città. Tutto da rifare, e dopodomani sarà cancellato anche quello.


 
A me in generale il non avere alcuna stabilità dà la sensazione di precarietà, sensazione che si acuisce se penso che queste persone vivono del favore di un pubblico....


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quand'ero ragazzina il mio sogno era lavorare in un circo come trapezista.
> Oggi anch'io lo trovo molto malinconico


Da piccolino (7-8 anni) scappai di casa con tanto di fagottino in spalla perchè volevo trovare una bimba che avevo visto in un film sul circo...mi ritrovarono a un paio di km da casa...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Febbraio 2009)

seduttore già allora!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da piccolino (7-8 anni) scappai di casa con tanto di fagottino in spalla perchè volevo trovare una bimba che avevo visto in un film sul circo...mi ritrovarono a un paio di km da casa...


 
Che tenero!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Ricordo di aver visto in TV anni fa, s enon ricordo male su La7 un circo con una coreografia incredibile! Tutto era estremamente naif, c'erano dei costumi meravigliosi! In questo, la componente "triste" era estremizzata, ma di una spettacolarità indescrivibile. Mi sono venuti in mente i disegni di "The Wall" dei Pink Floyd. Purtroppo non ricordo che circo fosse.
Gli animali no, non li voglio vedere a fare i buffoni in scena e gli schiavi tutto il resto del tempo. A casa loro!
(e questo vale anche per i delfinari e tutti gli ambienti di questo genere!)


----------



## brugola (2 Febbraio 2009)

mi ha sempre messo tristezza il circo


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ha sempre messo tristezza il circo



sopratutto i clown non mi sono mai piaciuti, neanche da bimba


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sopratutto i clown non mi sono mai piaciuti, neanche da bimba


Anche a me... meno che mai dopo aver letto It 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(scusate la tiroide)


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2009)

*Ricordo*

un bellissimo telefilm degli anni Settanta (credo), era la storia di una famiglia circense... Mi piaceva molto, non ricordo il titolo, credo che la produzione fosse francese o belga.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me... meno che mai dopo aver letto It
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ti dice occhieggiando:
_qua tutti galleggiamo_ mentre ti porge un palloncino..


----------



## brugola (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ti dice occhieggiando:
> _qua tutti galleggiamo_ mentre ti porge un palloncino..


che cagaccio quel lurido clown....


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che cagaccio quel lurido clown....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Ronald McDonald?

E' un cazzo di losco figuro!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


King e' un bastardo!

Ha preso una delle intoccabili incone dell'infanzia e ne ha fatto un mostro.

Qualcosa fuori posto la deve avere


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sopratutto i clown non mi sono mai piaciuti, neanche da bimba


 Sono esseri ambigui... a volte ferocissimi, come quello di It.


----------



## brugola (2 Febbraio 2009)

a me poi non m'hanno mai fatta ridere i clown .....


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me poi non m'hanno mai fatta ridere i clown .....


 nemmeno a me... mi fanno incazzare.


----------



## brugola (2 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nemmeno a me... mi fanno incazzare.


cioè...è proprio umorismo spicciolo spicciolo.
al rogo i clown !!


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cioè...è proprio umorismo spicciolo spicciolo.
> al rogo i clown !!


Mandiamoli a grattare coi vecchi bastardi!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mandiamoli a grattare coi vecchi bastardi!


ma che pirloni siete?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









lettrice , per me king ha avuto grossi traumi da bimbo perchè sa descrivere le paure e gli incubi dei bambini come nessun altro al mondo.
ma anche la loro amicizia e legame.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Febbraio 2009)

Vedendo la foto di It ho provato ancora paura...che film di m.....


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Vedendo la foto di It ho provato ancora paura...che film di m.....


ma sei matta?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è un bellissimio film. La fine un po' na cagata...Il libro molto più bello. per me è un capolavoro il libro.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei matta??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no, che film di m... solo perchè non mi ha fatto dormire x la paura, ma era bello


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che pirloni siete??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Soprattutto in questo è un vero maestro!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Odio i film horror! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è vero, i pagliacci sono simpatici.... Solo che dev'essere una rottura far ridere anche quando hai le balls che ti girano vorticosamente o sei triste per i fatti tuoi....


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2009)

detesto il circo con gli animali ma trovo magici funamboli, trapezisti e giocolieri.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Bellissimo Chagall.....


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Bellissimo Chagall.....


pensando al circo non potevo che scegliere lui


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2009)

*Marion*

ne Il cielo sopra Berlino di Wenders.


----------

